# Opera Library Collection free except for postage



## alexcole (Jun 22, 2020)

Moving Give Away of Opera Library except for postage:

58 opera scores, 95% clean; 5% with limited notations in pencil, some 100% translated; all paperback unless noted as hardback, 8 aria books (most translated), 3 musicals::::
Abduction from the Seraglio; Aida; Andrea Chenier; Aroldo; Ballad of Baby Doe; Barber of Seville; Barber of Seville; Bartered Bride; Boheme; Boheme, hardback; Capuletti I Montecchi; Carmen; Cavelleria Rusticana; Cenerentola; Christopher Sly; Cosi Fan Tutte; Crucible; Fliegende Holländer; Schauspieldirektor; The Impressario; Don Pasquale; Don Pasquale; Eugene Onegin; Falstaff, hardback, ; Faust; Fledermaus; Fledermaus; Forza del Destino; Gallantry; Gianni Schicchi; H.M.S. Pinafore; Hansel and Gretel; Italian Girl in Algiers; L’Elisir D’Amore; Little Red Riding Hood; Madame Butterfly; Manon; Merry Widow ; Mikado; Rigoletto; Rigoletto; Simon Boccanegra; Suor Angelica; Susannah; Tabarro; Tales of Hoffmann; Tosca; Traviata, hardback; Tristan and Isolda, hardback; Trouble in Tahiti; Trovatore; Trovatore; Turandot; Turn of the Screw; Un Ballo in Maschera; Un Ballo in Maschera. hardback; Brigadoon, Oklahoma, Pippin

+ 100 libretti, monographs, opera history, etc.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

alexcole said:


> Moving Give Away of Opera Library except for postage:
> 
> 58 opera scores, 95% clean; 5% with limited notations in pencil, some 100% translated; all paperback unless noted as hardback, 8 aria books (most translated), 3 musicals::::
> Abduction from the Seraglio; Aida; Andrea Chenier; Aroldo; Ballad of Baby Doe; Barber of Seville; Barber of Seville; Bartered Bride; Boheme; Boheme, hardback; Capuletti I Montecchi; Carmen; Cavelleria Rusticana; Cenerentola; Christopher Sly; Cosi Fan Tutte; Crucible; Fliegende Holländer; Schauspieldirektor; The Impressario; Don Pasquale; Don Pasquale; Eugene Onegin; Falstaff, hardback, ; Faust; Fledermaus; Fledermaus; Forza del Destino; Gallantry; Gianni Schicchi; H.M.S. Pinafore; Hansel and Gretel; Italian Girl in Algiers; L'Elisir D'Amore; Little Red Riding Hood; Madame Butterfly; Manon; Merry Widow ; Mikado; Rigoletto; Rigoletto; Simon Boccanegra; Suor Angelica; Susannah; Tabarro; Tales of Hoffmann; Tosca; Traviata, hardback; Tristan and Isolda, hardback; Trouble in Tahiti; Trovatore; Trovatore; Turandot; Turn of the Screw; Un Ballo in Maschera; Un Ballo in Maschera. hardback; Brigadoon, Oklahoma, Pippin
> ...


I'd love 'em, but I simply don't have room. But I know plenty of opera singers.

What part of the world do you live? That might make a difference.


----------

